

Oauthd: OAuth.io open sourced - nickcolley
https://github.com/oauth-io/oauthd

======
nodesocket
This looks sick, and easy to deploy just redis and node. Will give it try for
[https://commando.io](https://commando.io) and a GitHub integration.

[[ Tried getting it running, but ran into an issue. ]]

[https://github.com/oauth-io/oauthd/issues/5](https://github.com/oauth-
io/oauthd/issues/5)

~~~
sudhirj
Would be better if you could raise a bug on the github page...

~~~
nodesocket
just did. :)

------
benatkin
AGPLv3. Technically open source, but not what most have in mind.

~~~
nadiac
may be to your mind GNU/GPL is also "technically open source, but not what
most have in mind." Licenses that enforce open source to spread are to my mind
more in the open source spirit than MIT or Apache2.0

You think that people understand open source as free (as free to re-use)? I
don't believe so, there are many open source licences for these reasons,
depending on the willingness of the authors. Linux is open source or not? ;)

~~~
benatkin
Nope. AGPLv3 is very different from GPLv2. Also the wishes of the creators of
Linux and git make the GPLv2 more comfortable to me. Companies that have a
dual-licensing model with GPLv2 and a paid proprietary license may try to
stretch the meaning of the GPLv2 to make it more restrictive.

The problem with oauth.io is I could spend time learning it to use it on a
personal project and then not be able to apply the same knowldege on a client
project where the client doesn't find the copyleft situation acceptable.

~~~
nadiac
May be they will go like MongoDB, RethinkDB, OpenERP, SugarCRM as well as
WURFL, they all now utilize the AGPLv3 as a vehicle for dual commercial
licensing.

~~~
benatkin
Doing what SugarCRM is doing would be better than what they're doing right
now. Many companies would find both AGPL and SaaS against their policies but
would be OK with paying for non-copyleft software that they can install on
their own server.

